# Missing Google Now Functionality?



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed missing functionality from Google Now? For instance, I used to be able to say "scan a barcode" and a barcode scanner would pop up. Yesterday, I wanted to use Now for navigation and said "Navigate to Hershey Park" however, it brought up a regular web search. Maybe it was because I had the new maps? Either way, the functionality is gone for me


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine is working on the nexus 4. Which device is this for? You might just have to reboot your phone. I've noticed Google now is very picky on when it likes to work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

